# How to make a bootable USB from Zorin Lite



## bbmikeyb71

I am running Zorin Lite, I have the download for ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso on my desktop. I would like to make a bootable drive onto USB to load Ubuntu & uninstall Zorin Lite, as it is just to confusing to me (I've only previously used windows OS's. :banghead::


----------



## SpywareDr

You can use ISO Recorder to burn thaty ISO file to a bootable CD/DVD or USB key.


----------



## bbmikeyb71

Thanks Doc, But using Zorin Lite OS I can not run .exe files as they are treated as non executable. I found a few others before ISO Recorder which I also could not use. Mikey


----------



## SpywareDr

Oops, guess I was assuming you might have a Windows computer available. Sorry about that. Hopefully someone else with some much better ideas to try will be along soon.


----------



## bbmikeyb71

that's ok Doc, just glad someone got back with me.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I use Rufus and it works great....

Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way


----------



## sobeit

just to note, it will ask you if you want to install ubuntu on the whole drive or share it with zorin so there will not be any uninstalling


----------



## bbmikeyb71

Bassfisher6522 I tried to use Rufas, but it also comes as an .exe file which I also downloaded, but my Zorin Lite OS does not recognize as an executable file since it does not come from them. There was a long explanation about how to change permissions to allow it to become executable, however I could not understand it at all. I thank you gents, Doc., bassfisher6522, and sobeit for your help, but for now I am still stuck. Oh, and sobeit I had already read that, but am grateful that I at least found something out on my own that was correct.


----------



## MSXManiac

Take a look in Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------

